# Forum Championship: WrestleMania Backlash



## Inside Cradle

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show _start _ - Sunday 8 May 2022

*The Backlash of WrestleMania* 

Welcome to the forum prediction game that is so important, we need a follow-up event with WrestleMania in the title again just to remind ourselves of its importance.

*Forum Championship standings*
*Last time, at WrestleMania 38*

*New and returning players are always welcome

RULES*

Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
Use each amount of points only once
The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
Cut-off time is _the start of the pre-show_
Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty
Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty

*BACKLASH CARD*


Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey _["I Quit" match for the SmackDown Championship]_
Cody Rhodes vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins
Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) vs. The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos)
AJ Styles vs. Edge
Happy Corbin vs. Madcap Moss
Bobby Lashley vs. Omos

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):* 

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show?
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match?
3. Which is the longest match on the night?*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?*
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card?
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)?
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag?

_*includes advertised matches (above) only_

[Max score: 28]


*FORUM MATCH CARD*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. MrFlash

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. Rookie of the Year

_TV Championship:_
Mr Flash (c) vs. emerald-fire vs. ThirdMan 

_TV matches TBC_


Good luck!
*
New players welcome. Reach out for any questions

Deadline: Start of the kick-off show*


----------



## Mutant God

6. Omos
5. Bloodline
4. Ronda Rousey
3. Madcap Moss
2. Edge
1. Seth Rollins

Bonus.
1. 6 Man tag
2. Yes
3. 6 Man Tag
4. Lashley/Omos
5. 7
6. Yes
7. Riddle


----------



## MrFlash

*6. *Edge
*5. *Drew and RK-Bro * 
4. *Ronda
*3. *Omos
*2. *Madcap Moss
*1.* Seth

Bonus.
1. 6 Man tag
2. Yes
3. 6 Man Tag
4. Lashley/Omos
5. 7
6. Yes
7. Jey Uso


----------



## Banez

6) Drew & RKBro
5) Moss
4) Seth
3) Edge
2) Omos
1) Charlotte

Bonus:


1) Last match flair vs. rousey
2) Yes
3) longest match AJ vs. Edge
4) shortest match: Moss vs. Corbin
5) 7
6) no
7) Jimmy Uso


----------



## CTv2

6. The Bloodline
5. Cody Rhodes
4. Omos
3. Madcap Moss
2. Edge
1. Ronda Rousey

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):* 

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? *6 man Tag Team Match*
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? *YES*
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *6 Man Tag Team Match*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Omos vs Lashley*
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? *6*
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? *NO*
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? *Randy Orton*


----------



## ThirdMan

6 Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro 
5 Ronda Rousey
4 Edge
3 Madcap Moss
2 Omos
1 Cody Rhodes

BONUS QUESTIONS:

1. Six-man tag main events.
2. Yes, someone will show up at ringside.
3. Cody vs Seth (longest match)
4. Lashley/Omos (shortest match)
5. Seven matches on the card
6. Yes, Drew Gulak will feature in some capacity.
7. Jimmy Uso takes the fall.


----------



## Ponponpon

*6.* Cody Rhodes
5. Madcap Moss
*4.* Edge
*3.* Omos
*2.* The Bloodline
*1.* Charlotte Flair


*[BONUS]
1.* 6-man Tag Team Match
*2.* Yes
*3.* Charlotte Flair VS Ronda Rousey _(Longest Match)_
*4.* Happy Corbin VS Madcap Moss _(Shortest Match)_
*5.* 7
*6.* No
*7.* Randy Orton


----------



## Chris22

6-Roman Reigns & The Uso's
5-Cody Rhodes
4-Ronda Rousey
3-Omos
2-Madcap Moss
1-Edge

BONUS:
1. Reigns & Uso's Vs. McIntyre & RK-Bro
2. Yes
3. Cody Rhodes Vs. Seth Rollins
4. Bobby Lashley Vs, Omos
5. 7 matches
6. No
7. Matt Riddle


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*BACKLASH CARD*


Ronda Rousey -*2*
Cody Rhodes - *5*
The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos) - *6*
Edge - *4*
Madcap Moss - *3*
Bobby Lashley - *1*

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? *RK-Bro and Drew vs The Bloodline*
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? *Yes *
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *RK-Bro and Drew vs The Bloodline*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Lashley/Omos*
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? *8*
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? *No*
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? *Riddle*


----------



## BlissLynch

AJ Styles v *Edge* 1
Charlotte V* Ronda Rousey* I Quit Match SD Woman’s Championship 2
Bobby Lashley V *Omos* 3
Happy Corbin V* Madd Moss* 4
*Cody Rhodes* V Seth Rollins 5
*The Bloodline* V Drew/RKO Bro 6


1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? 6 man tag
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? Yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* Cody V Seth
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Omos Lashley
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? 7
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? Yes
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? Riddle


----------



## Hephaesteus

6. Cody Rhodes
5. Omos
4. Rhonda roussey
3. Madd moss
2 Aj styles
1.RK bro/mc

1.bloodline vs drew/rk bro
2. Yes
3. CHarlie vs rhonda
4. Omos vs lashley
.5. 7
6. Yes
7. Roman reigns


----------



## La Parka

6- Cody Rhodes
5- Ronda Rousey
4- Omos
3- Baron Corbin
2- Rated RKO
1- AJ Styles



1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? 6 man tag
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? Yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* 6 man tag
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Omos Lashley
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? 7
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? No
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? Jey Uso


----------



## Mister Abigail

*AJ Styles* v Edge 1
Charlotte V* Ronda Rousey* I Quit Match SD Woman’s Championship 4
Bobby Lashley V *Omos *3
*Happy Corbin *V Madcap Moss 2
*Cody Rhodes* V Seth Rollins 6
*The Bloodline* V Drew/RKO Bro 5


1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? Charlotte V Ronda Rousey
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? Yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* The Bloodline V Drew/RKO
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Omos Lashley
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? 6
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? Yes
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? Jiminy OOso. 

Note: I don't watch WWE anymore and have no idea what Madcap Moss is doing. I also don't know wtf Drew Gulak has to do with anything, but there you go....


----------



## DammitChrist

My predictions:

- Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (winner) "I Quit" match - 3

- Cody Rhodes (winner) vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins - 2

- Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) (winners) vs. The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos) - 4

- AJ Styles vs. Edge (winner) - 6

- Happy Corbin vs. Madcap Moss (winner) - 1

- Bobby Lashley (winner) vs. Omos - 5

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? - Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey I Quit match for the Smackdown Women's title

2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? - Yes

3. Which is the longest match on the night?* - Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey I Quit match for the Smackdown Women's title

4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* - Riddick Moss vs Baron Corbin

5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? - 7 matches

6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? - Yes

7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? - Jimmy Uso



Mister Abigail said:


> Note: I don't watch WWE anymore and have no idea what Madcap Moss is doing. I also don't know wtf Drew Gulak has to do with anything, but there you go....


Riddick Moss won the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal last month, and they're trying to get him over as a face in this mediocre feud with Baron Corbin on Smackdown atm.

As for Drew Gulak, he's been prominently featured as a staff member on Smackdown over the past few weeks; but he's mainly just used as a punching bag by Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey, and WALTER (as of last night in his case).

Charlotte has attacked him brutally the most times though


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Nothing to be too proud of here but I beat up a woman last time around so I'm hoping to be paired with a child or a disabled competitor in order to solidify my status as a heel. Unfortunately, I have to stick to (empty) threats for now but hopefully, technological progress will mean that I'll be able to spit in the face of people who don't want to be cool in the near future, without having to leave to comfort of my home.

Given the name of the PPV, I would have expected to face the same opponent but since WWE can't be bothered with their own gimmicks and with my luck, one of you FC babyfaces will be there to give me my comeuppance.

Anyway...

6 - Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey*
5 - Bobby Lashley vs. *Omos*
4 - *Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle)* vs. The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos)
3 - AJ Styles vs. *Edge*
2 - *Cody Rhodes* vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins
1 - *Happy Corbin* vs. Madcap Moss

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) vs. The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos)
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? Yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Bobby Lashley vs. Omos
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? 7
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? Yes
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? Jimmy Uso (completely random guess as I still can't tell them apart, 10 years on)


----------



## Blonde

*6.* Omos
*5.* RK Bro & Drew
*4.* Corbin
*3.* Charlotte
*2.* Cody
*1.* Edge


*[BONUS]*
1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? - Charlotte vs. Ronda

2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? - Yes

3. Which is the longest match on the night?* - Charlotte vs. Ronda

4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* - Moss vs. Corbin

5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? - 7

6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? - Yes

7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? - Jimmy Uso


----------



## People Power

6. Omos
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Cody
3. Madcap Moss
2. AJ Styles
1. Drew/RKBro

Bonus:
1. 6 man tag match
2. Yes
3. 6 man tag match
4. Omos vs Lashley
5. 7
6. Yes
7. Jimmy Uso


----------



## keithf40

Ronda Rousey 6
Cody Rhodes 5
Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) 2
Edge 1
Madcap Moss 4
Omos 3

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? six-man tag
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* aj vs edge
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* omos vs lashley
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? 7
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? no
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? jimmy uso


----------



## emerald-fire

6. Cody Rhodes
5. Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro
4. Edge
3. Madcap Moss
2. Ronda Rousey
1. Omos

*Bonus*
1. The Bloodline vs Drew McIntyre and RK- Bro
2. Yes
3. Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey
4. Omos vs Bobby Lashley
5. 7
6. No
7. Jimmy Uso


----------



## Proc

Rousey 6
Lashley 4
Bloodline 1
Edge 5
Rhodes 3
Corbin 2

1) i quit
2) yes
3) edge styles
4) omos lashley
5) 7
6) no
7) riddle


----------



## Chelsea

*BACKLASH CARD*

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Drew McIntyre & RK-Bro
4 - Edge
3 - Omos
2 - Cody Rhodes
1 - Happy Corbin

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show? - The Bloodline vs. Drew McIntyre & RK-Bro
2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match? - Yes
3. Which is the longest match on the night? - Cody/Seth
4. Which is the shortest match on the night? - Lashley/Omos
5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card? - 6
6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count)? - No
7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man tag? - Jimmy Uso


----------



## Inside Cradle

6. Rousey
5. Moss
4. Styles
3. McIntyre & RK-Bro
2. Rollins
1. Omos

Bonus:
1. Six-man tag
2. Ringsider: Yes
3. Longest: Edge vs. Styles
4. Shortest: Omos vs. Lashley
5. Seven matches
6. No Gulak
7. Jimmy Uso takes the fall


----------



## InfamousGerald

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Omos
4 - Madcap Moss
3 - AJ Styles
2 - Cody Rhodes
1 - The Bloodline

1 - 6-Man Tag
2 - Yes
3 - 6-Man Tag
4 - Madcap Moss vs Happy Corbin
5 - 7
6 - No
7 - Randy Orton


----------



## keithf40

Acknowledge me

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Fucking Madcap Moss ruining my streak 

Edit: nevermind, The Bloodline ruined the whole thing


----------



## fabi1982

Damn, first time in ages I forgot to vote


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Shit, I completely forgot to do this, and I had a title shot! Terrible form to no-show the PPV


----------



## BlissLynch

Not too bad got every result right. Only a few Bonus Point Questions wrong.


----------



## Inside Cradle

*Results*

The span of predictions suggest it was an unpredictable show and the lack of title matches may have played into that.

We welcome Ponponpon and Rhhodes to the game - debutants in my tenure at least.


*Tribal Keith continues his reign*

_Forum Championship:_
*keithf40 (c) - 22*
MrFlash - 18

The swing here was largely Rhodes/Rollins, with the champion opting for the former and the challenger opting for the latter. 

*InfamousGerald* shoots to the top of the rankings and *CTv2 *is close behind in second, as both missed the Crown Jewell event (now seven shows ago), so their six monthly scores take both above the champ. They'll both get a title shot at Hell in a Cell!


_IC Championship:_
*keithf40 (c) - 22*
Rookie of the Year - n/a (win via count-out)

Congrats to keithf40 for retaining both titles. He managed to scare Rookie of the Year into no-showing... Possibly.

*Highest score of the night*

With 26 points, that distinction goes to *CTv2*, who also gets an IC Championship match at the next show!


*NEW TV CHAMPION!*

_TV Championship:_
Mr Flash (c) - 18
*emerald-fire - 19*
ThirdMan - 17

Well done to emerald-fire, who regains his coveted TV Championship in a tight triple threat!
Of the three in this match, emerald was the only one to put "no" to Gulak's appearance and that extra point was enough to take the title.


Remaining TV Championship results:

Mister Abigail - 21 - 26 - CTv2
DammitChrist - 13 - 18 - MrFlash
ThirdMan - 17 - 19 - emerald-fire
keithf40 - 22 - 19 - Chelsea

A win for *MrFlash* keeps them top of the TV rankings and therefore a rematch for the Championship at the next PLE.

People Power - 21 - 19 - La Parka
Chris22 - 25 - 19 - Proc
TroutMaskReplica - 18 - 23 - InfamousGerald
BlissLynch - 23 - 15 - Inside Cradle

Banez - 13 - 24 - Catalanotto
Hephaesteus - 20 - 24 - Mutant God
Ponponpon - 24 - 11 - Rhhodes

The two newbies faced off as Ponponpon looks to climb the rankings.


*Hell in a Cell card*
(Sunday 5 June 2022)

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. InfamousGerald vs. CTv2

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. CTv2

TV Championship:
emerald-fire (c) vs. MrFlash

_1 v 1 matches TBD

*Forum Championship standings*_


*Stats of the night:*


Three players predicted Flair and Lashley to win, with 19 predictions for Rousey/Omos the most on the night for one outcome
80 points on Ronda Rousey was the most attributed to one outcome - six players used their six-pointer
Split of the night was the main event, where 9 players chose The Bloodline and 13 predicted McIntyre/RKBro - two players used their six-pointer on the losers, with four players using theirs on Reigns & Usos
Two players - CTv2 and InfamousGerald - scored 5 bonus points (the most) from a possible 7
Shortest match of the night was Moss vs. Corbin - where five players benefited. Lashley and Omos (17 predictions) went 10 seconds longer!
Just three players thought there would be six matches/no pre-show match
18/22 called the main event correctly
21/22 said the Edge match would include ringside shenanigans 
Five players predicted Riddle to be the main event fall guy

Thanks for playing! I'll see you in Hell in a few weeks 😉


----------



## La Parka

Man got counted out in his title match bagahaha


----------



## Mutant God

Yay my losing streak is over lol


----------



## BlissLynch

Sorry inside cradle. I did a Rock to Bossman on ya .


----------



## CTv2

I think the last time I even had a title match was 2014 (under a different name).

Let's see if I can add a 3rd Forum Championship reign to my legacy.


----------



## Hephaesteus

my losing streak is getting to mvp levels


----------



## keithf40

We the ones 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## melleno_daya

Inside Cradle said:


> Cut-off for predictions is pre-show _start _ - Sunday 8 May 2022
> 
> *The Backlash of WrestleMania*
> 
> Welcome to the forum prediction game that is so important, we need a follow-up event with WrestleMania in the title again just to remind ourselves of its importance.
> 
> *Forum Championship standings*
> *Last time, at WrestleMania 38*
> 
> *New and returning players are always welcome
> 
> RULES*
> 
> Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
> Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
> Use each amount of points only once
> The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
> Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
> Cut-off time is _the start of the pre-show_
> Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty
> Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty
> 
> *BACKLASH CARD*
> 
> 
> Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey _["I Quit" match for the SmackDown Championship]_
> Cody Rhodes vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins
> Drew McIntyre and RK-Bro (Orton/Riddle) vs. The Bloodline (Reigns/Usos)
> AJ Styles vs. Edge
> Happy Corbin vs. Madcap Moss
> Bobby Lashley vs. Omos
> 
> *BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*
> 
> 1. Which match main events (goes on last) the show?
> 2. Will anyone show up at ringside during the Styles/Edge match?
> 3. Which is the longest match on the night?*
> 4. Which is the shortest match on the night?*
> 5. Including pre-show, how many matches will be on the card?
> 6. Will Drew Gulak feature on this event at any point (video archives don't count Ome TV Free Random Video Chat - Omegle Alternative )?
> 7. Who takes the fall in the 6-man Omegle - Omegle.com Free Random Video Chat Site tag?
> 
> _*includes advertised matches (above) only_
> 
> [Max score: 28]
> 
> 
> *FORUM MATCH CARD*
> 
> _Forum Championship:_
> keithf40 (c) vs. MrFlash
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> keithf40 (c) vs. Rookie of the Year
> 
> _TV Championship:_
> Mr Flash (c) vs. emerald-fire vs. ThirdMan
> 
> _TV matches TBC_
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> *New players welcome. Reach out for any questions
> 
> Deadline: Start of the kick-off show*


Damn, first time in ages I forgot to vote


----------



## keithf40

melleno_daya said:


> Damn, first time in ages I forgot to vote


Who are you 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

BlissLynch said:


> Sorry inside cradle. I did a Rock to Bossman on ya .


Missed this at the time! You've done me! 😆 😭


----------

